# Cervelo s2 2013 group set update



## Fotis (Dec 26, 2013)

*Cervelo s2 2013 group set upgrade*

Hi there.
i am fotis from Greece.
i bought a cervelo s2 2013 a week ago and I would like to upgrade the groupset..
i think I will go to a SRAM red 2013 10spd groupset but I think if buying a different crankset..
what do you think?
Which is the best gxp 53/39 crankset ?
do you think that SRAM red would be ok, or I should buy a shimano dura ace 7900?
thanks in advance


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Fotis said:


> Hi there.
> i am fotis from Greece.
> i bought a cervelo s2 2013 a week ago and I would like to upgrade the groupset..
> i think I will go to a SRAM red 2013 10spd groupset but I think if buying a different crankset..
> ...


Γεια σου Φώτη,

Either crankset would be fine. What groupset did your bike come with?
Greece is a pretty mountainous country. If you're very much in shape then 53/39 could be OK. I personally would go with a compact crank (50/34) for your type of country but like I said, depends what type of rider you are. 
Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

i'm riding the new ultegra 6800. it's identical to the dura ace except in weight. it's very good. unless you are a weight weenie and need the weight savings of sram red, go with shimano which is a better engineered group set.


----------



## Fotis (Dec 26, 2013)

thank you for your replies..
the fact is that i am a weight weenie (for the first time in my life) 
i found a barely used 10spd 2013 sram red
complete without crankset for 750euros.. so i think it is a bargain...
that is why i am looking for a crankset...
what do you think about rotor 3d+? i found it at a fantastic price
Rotor 3D+ Chainset | Merlin Cycles
the s2 came with 105 and fsa gossamer crankset
my level is good enough


----------

